# Girls attacked in Mangalore



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

> In an incident that brought back memories of the infamous 2009 pub attack, activists allegedly belonging to Hindu Janajagrana Vedike on Saturday July 28 raided a resort in Padil, and thrashed and slapped girls who were allegedly partying.
> 
> The group barged into Morning Mist Home Stay at Padil and reportedly found alcohol and young people dressed indecently. They thrashed and manhandled a group of girls and boys who were at the party.
> The activists claimed that those in the party were dancing and were involved in undesirable activities. There were four girls and around four or five boys.
> ...



WHY THE HELL are these bl&*^*^*&^dy groups given power,who gave them power to slap at those girls,
for pics and source : Mangalore: Activists Barge into Party at Resort, Thrash Girls

Shamed to call my self a mangalorean


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2012)

Radicalism = Whole lot'a hurt. This **** needs to go for good or it will drag the country to the dark ages.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

and who were they to claim about ones actions? Way too many pervs out there these days


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> and who were they to claim about ones actions? Way too many pervs out there these days


because they don't have girl friend. And this country is under sexual frustration.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 29, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> because they don't have girl friend. And this country is under sexual frustration.



Bang on the target. So they are jealous of others


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 29, 2012)

As a Nation India is struggling to keep balance between its iron age culture and advancement of 21st century ...and its not jealousy its all about power and politics in the name of culture


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2012)

its a major concern these days...those political chelas and gundas r jealous of common people with girl friends and will do this to create "hamari nahi to kisi ki nahi" type of things in the name of culture


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> its a major concern these days...those political chelas and gundas r jealous of common people with girl friends and will do this to create "hamari nahi to kisi ki nahi" type of things in the name of culture



Absolutely well said my friend, these hypocrites have no work to do hence they are indulging in these types of acts. These are shameless people. They oppose any "change" in the society , particularly with regards to girls. It's high time they should be severely punished  .


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the leader of those activists just want to gain publicity,(kuch kaam to hota ni isliye)they seek these kinds of parties or occasion and just jump in to gain publicity as a saviours of indian culture(only so called for them). And these chote-mote gunda people will do anything for money. And why they have that much guts? Because they are working for a political party. They have nothing to do with indian culture,and don't care about it too. Go and watch them next day,they are the ones which do eve teasing and kutton(dogs) ki tarah ladkiyo k piche pade rehte hain.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 29, 2012)

the mayor is correct. but just empty words.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

Some people of the group have been arrested and even 2 journalists(For not calling the police,but instead airing the thing on tv)
Mangalore: ADGP in City to Probe Attack on Girls at Resort

section 144 imposed for 3 days


----------



## rishitells (Jul 29, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> As a Nation India is struggling to keep balance between its iron age culture and advancement of 21st century ...and its not jealousy its all about power and politics in the name of culture





Swapnil26sps said:


> I think the leader of those activists just want to gain publicity,(kuch kaam to hota ni isliye)they seek these kinds of parties or occasion and just jump in to gain publicity as a saviours of indian culture(only so called for them). And these chote-mote gunda people will do anything for money. And why they have that much guts? Because they are working for a political party. They have nothing to do with indian culture,and don't care about it too. Go and watch them next day,they are the ones which do eve teasing and kutton(dogs) ki tarah ladkiyo k piche pade rehte hain.



Agreed with u @Swapnil. They have Nothing to do with the Indian Culture. These people are morons of the society who can't get a Working life for them, so they are into destroying others' life. They do it in the name of Indian Culture, and these B@stards do not know a bit about it. These are coward people who take the support of pseudo-Indianness to justify their black deeds.

@ssdivisiongermany1933 There was no Iron Age Culture, mind it. Not in India, at least. Don't get into blame game by unnecessarily dragging Indian Culture, Nation, India, 21st Century in such filthy incidents. Such people must not be tolerated in any society, not at all. These incidents are result of Talibanian philosophy which in turn is a result of the lack of satisfaction of their filthy desires.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

*No offense to any one here:*
But these people are saffron terrorists.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> *No offense to any one here:*
> But these people are saffron terrorists.



Yes, a breed of terrorists who have absolutely nothing to do with 'Saffron' color. Nothing to do with Indian Culture, as I've quoted above. These are the terrorists, and by making a sub-category of Terrorists, you are actually dividing the attention from the seriousness of such incidents.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Yes, a breed of terrorists who have absolutely nothing to do with 'Saffron' color. Nothing to do with Indian Culture, as I've quoted above. These are the terrorists, and by making a sub-category of Terrorists, you are actually dividing the attention from the seriousness of such incidents.



I mean they call themselfs that.They say we should not follow western culture etc etc.And these people were having a rave party.While they did'nt take drugs etc.
Actually rave partys mean lights,music etc.
These boys and girls were having a birthday party


----------



## rishitells (Jul 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I mean they call themselfs that.They say we should not follow western culture etc etc.And these people were having a rave party.While they did'nt take drugs etc.
> Actually rave partys mean lights,music etc.
> These boys and girls were having a birthday party



Agreed with you brother, completely. Everybody has a liberty to live the life the way they want. Doesn't matter what those people were doing, 'Moral Policing' can't be tolerated in any way.
We need to have a broader perspective while looking at it. Just adding the name 'Hindu' or anything, doesn't authorize you to represent a particular community. If such people are doing it in the name of Ram, Allah, it's the worst thing. Even worst thing is that some pseudo-Indian-Culture morons actually support them, instead of thrashing such acts. This created the problem.
That's why I am saying we should only concentrate on the seriousness of such acts, instead of getting into cultural or religious thing.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes..Now police are trying to deviate from the topic,by saying that home-stay hotel was not having a licence this is what these people did last time too.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 29, 2012)

> Mangalore mayor Gulzar Banu has angrily reacted to this incident. Speaking exclusively to daiiworld, she said, "Looking at daijiworld news, I am saddened to see people hitting girls. Being a mother, I feel sad that girls are treated like that in our place. Every mother, every brother, every sister will feel this. On the other hand, the resort culture is also not acceptable. Young boys and girls partying in such a way is not acceptable to the society. Resort owners must be held responsbile for this," she said.


She puts in the best possible way. The so called activists' act must be condemned. But the act of the youth can't be justified that innocently either. Looking at the pics, only a fool would not get what was going on there. At least My Parents would have kicked me out of home if I were found in such state.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 29, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> She puts in the best possible way. The so called activists' act must be condemned. But the act of the youth can't be justified that innocently either. Looking at the pics, only a fool would not get what was going on there. At least My Parents would have kicked me out of home if I were found in such state.



Well after looking at the video, I see that there was some kind of party with drinks and all. 

But activists just simply cannot come and beat the girls and boys.

Police on the other hand did not stop the camera from rolling on their arrival.

I don't understand the kind of LAW we have in India.

My two questions :

1. Why the activist did not bring the Police with them ?

2. Why did Police, didn't care to STOP the camera from rolling ?


So, We have great LAWs in India. Next time you party be aware some gundas will come and attack you !


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

^^or get some bouncers when you party. That should be enough for those gundas.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 29, 2012)

Journalist Journalist Journalist.........  Journalist everywhere... Journalist involved in Assam, Journalist involved in Mangalore... why didnt these journalist think about humanity but TRP.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> *No offense to any one here:*
> But these people are saffron terrorists.


stop using the word 'terrorists' so loosely.

so much misinformation in this thread and media. I'll post some news from people on twitter who got info from the area.

* the local people were annoyed at the activities in the resort over a few weeks. they complained to police and after they failed to take action complained to their corporator.

* 5 College girls (minors?) & 9 college boys planned a party at Morning Mist home stay at Badilagudde. Plenty of beer stocked (without drinks license).

* The local people complained to Padil area corporator about parties. Mohan Padil, corporator & gang went to home stay.

* This random group trying to do police work themselves are termed "Hindu" Jagarana Vedike. And TV camera "witnesses" arranged.

* When irresponsible TV guys sense huge TRP by manufacturing another "outrage" against "saffron" group, they gladly join gang.

* After shameful physical pushing/slaps, "Hindu" Jagarana Vedike gang lock up all college girls/boys in a room. Police arrive.

* Police lathicharge immediately to disperse a huge crowd that came to support "Hindu" JV gang. Subhash & Ashok of HJV injured.

* Within hours, BJP govt arrested all 14 who were partying plus HJV attackers including the corporator, per DC Channappa Gowda.

* the corporator Mohan Padil is from Janata Dal (Secular), (congress rules this corporation area, Mayor is Gulzar Banu).

* Gulzar Banu, the Congress Mayor of Mangaluru city says "The young girls and boys partying this way (resort) is unacceptable to the society". 

* *Dozens of local women* (if anyone, call these people 'moral police') from Padil were on streets,demanding the release of Hindu Jagarana Vedike folks.

* One Kannada TV channel is complicit in this incident.

** the Hindu Jagarana Vedike (HJV) spokespersons denied involvement and blamed the local padil residents of hiring some goondas and using HJV name.*
Mangalore: Twist - HJV Denies Hand in Resort Attack, Blames it on Padil Residents

** 2 boys who were beaten (Vijay Kumar & Gurudas Kamat) say "Police stood outside and waited for HJV guys with media, to beat us 1st".*


more severe and violent incidents are happening daily in kerela, so why Media is not giving same coverage to those ? can anyone answer ?

don't fall for media propaganda. even the mangalore pub incident was a media creation for TRP just like the completely exposed recent guwahati molestation incident by youth congress workers and a reporter of a TV channel.

all these channels are just branding everything as RSS. it's by a sinister design. HJV or Ramsene has nothing to do with RSS. infact ram sene has the pic of Rahul Gandhi in their website and calls him the future of India.


all the while see what people branded as 'saffron terrorists' the RSS are doing: *twitter.com/MukulKMishra/status/228749662096617474/photo/1/large



_


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok,the guys and gals found in a state which is not acceptable. Yes somethings are illegal in india. For that those ******* hit boys. But hitting gals is not allowed in any circumstances. I was so piss3d off for that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> For that those ******* hit boys. But hitting gals is not allowed in any circumstances.



?

Aren't they human? "Treat them equally." Goes well in such cases too.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nowadays we have become so stupid that we only believe what we see or hear in media. But most of the times the people from media twist the truth and interpret the things as a means of entertainment rather than news to gain so called TRP.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 29, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this detailed info!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 29, 2012)

Everything has got a limit, be it boys or girls. And to be very frank, there are somethings in which both can't be treated "equally", sometimes boys have advantage, sometimes girls, you have to except it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ?
> 
> Aren't they human? "Treat them equally." Goes well in such cases too.



no.not in this case. you(or any other guy/uncle) cannot hit a women until a fight is arranged legally. 
And hitting women or girls is certainly not acceptable(not for me). All my childhood i have seen girls go through lot of problems,especially teenage girls. now I have grownup and cant accept these things. abhi tak paalaa ni pada kisi se, aage dhenkhenge kaise logo se paalaa padega


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> *No offense to any one here:*
> But these people are saffron terrorists.



Seconded.
And where most of the so called Indian people are heading to?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 30, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Ok,the guys and gals found in a state which is not acceptable. Yes somethings are illegal in india. For that those ******* hit boys. But hitting gals is not allowed in any circumstances. I was so piss3d off for that.



Dude do you know what those HYJ people did?They removed a guys shirt and pushed him in the bed with girls,like it looks that way,It has come in todays paper


----------



## eggman (Jul 30, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Looking at the pics, only a fool would not get what was going on there. At least My Parents would have kicked me out of home if I were found in such state.



That's the problem. People have to put their judgement on other's life. This is a part of Indian culture, you accept it or not.
No offense to you mate, but it's their life. Let them do whatever they are doing under their consent. Why does is matter, if your parents would've kicked you out of your house for the same reason.Maybe their parents would do too. Maybe they know it too. Still they went ahead, they made a decision.
It's not upto you or me or anyone else to judge it. They are not school children;  they are adults and people should let them live the way they want , doesn't matter if it's applicable to their point of view or not unless they are interfering with your lives in any way.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 30, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to have such Original info brother, thanks.



eggman said:


> That's the problem. People have to put their judgement on other's life. This is a part of Indian culture, you accept it or not.
> No offense to you mate, but it's their life. Let them do whatever they are doing under their consent. Why does is matter, if your parents would've kicked you out of your house for the same reason.Maybe their parents would do too. Maybe they know it too. Still they went ahead, they made a decision.
> It's not upto you or me or anyone else to judge it. They are not school children;  they are adults and people should let them live the way they want , doesn't matter if it's applicable to their point of view or not unless they are interfering with your lives in any way.



I have to agree with you. Gone are the days when the youth would spend time in fruitful activities like reading Literature, doing Social Service, doing serious Research for the betterment of their Society. When the youth used to make 'decisions' that would not hurt their parents from inside. Birthdays were celebrated by serving food to the poor people, or by making some donations to Orphanage. 

Now when the term 'Enjoyment' is redefined by youth, let them decide what they want to do. Whether they want to have a 'Rave Birthday Party', whether they want to have an 'Orgy' at their home. Whether they want to go back to age of Tribals to have Free Sex with Anyone, Anytime.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2012)

Ashamed to be an Indian


----------



## theserpent (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys see how these people treated the girls 
Mangalore's Hour of Shame : Rape and Loot - Is This Our 'Culture'?


----------



## eggman (Jul 30, 2012)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Glad to have such Original info brother, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you're being sarcastic here, but just like not everyone is doing Social Service and other stuff, not everyone is just partying all the time. There will be people who do this and there will be people who do that.
Of course the things you mentioned in first paragraph are good deeds, but you don't know if the people who are partying are not doing some of it. You're assuming since they are into 'drinking' and all; they can't do any good deeds. That's not how world works.
Now I'm not defending them; but there are people who can both enjoy their life and actually do good work.

Secondly, even if they are not doing any of the good work they are not doing anything 'Wrong'. They may not be a good person; but they are not criminals (unless they were doing drugs) . The thing is, from your POV(not you in specific  ) a young person or girl should act in way to be good or bad in your eyes. Which is fine untill you want to impose it on them. That's not right. Which is what these attackers said they were doing.

They knew what they are doing, and if they decided that they'll have sex at the party, or Orgy at home, we are no one to judge them and invade their privacy.
What was happening , was happening behind close doors and neither should we judge them because it's not affecting us in anyway and it is none of our business.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Guys see how these people treated the girls
> Mangalore's Hour of Shame : Rape and Loot - Is This Our 'Culture'?



youth has to rise again.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Dude do you know what those HYJ people did?They removed a guys shirt and pushed him in the bed with girls,like it looks that way,It has come in todays paper





theserpent said:


> Guys see how these people treated the girls
> Mangalore's Hour of Shame : Rape and Loot - Is This Our 'Culture'?



_they were not HJV persons_. did you even read my previous post ? media (specifically few TV journalists) along with some goondas hired by the local people have done this. very similar to the guwahati incident. few TV journalists plan attack with local goondas for greed of TRP. *daijiworld is hiding the media involvement.*

*"What is more dangerous is reporters being hand-in-glove with perpetrators" - A senior IPS Officer*
*Constitutional expert Ravi Verma Kumar observed, what a few media houses have done is cognizable offence*
read further details in this article. Mangalore attack: Lines blur for journalists - The Times of India




_


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2012)

eggman said:


> I know you're being sarcastic here, but just like not everyone is doing Social Service and other stuff, not everyone is just partying all the time. There will be people who do this and there will be people who do that.
> Of course the things you mentioned in first paragraph are good deeds, but you don't know if the people who are partying are not doing some of it. You're assuming since they are into 'drinking' and all; they can't do any good deeds. That's not how world works.
> Now I'm not defending them; but there are people who can both enjoy their life and actually do good work.
> 
> ...



I fully agree with you @*eggman*.

This is called invading someones privacy and calling themselves hero 



DigitalDude said:


> _they were not HJV persons_. did you even read my previous post ? media (specifically few TV journalists) along with some goondas hired by the local people have done this. very similar to the guwahati incident. few TV journalists plan attack with local goondas for greed of TRP. *daijiworld is hiding the media involvement.*
> 
> *"What is more dangerous is reporters being hand-in-glove with perpetrators" - A senior IPS Officer*
> *Constitutional expert Ravi Verma Kumar observed, what a few media houses have done is cognizable offence*
> read further details in this article. Mangalore attack: Lines blur for journalists - The Times of India



I don't know how much of all this is true, but this days TV journalist are the ones who are creating most of the problems.

There is no "Code-of-conduct" this TV news channels follow. Govt. of India says its a FREE Media in this Country.

I say, this is high time TV channels and NEWS broadcasters/ Journalist should have DO's and DON'T imposed on them. They must follow rules, rules must be framed to protect the general public from such incidents.

NEWS Channels this days, runs there own TRIALS before any court can TRY the case, this is too bad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 30, 2012)

^Its also high time youth should understand the "limit".


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

To be frank, I don't care what others do behind the closed doors. Unless it becomes a nuisance to neighbors.

A person doesn't become less moral if he indulges into materialistic pleasures but indeed when he do harm to someone. We have some  draconian view of morality, sharmo haya etc.

There are other things which need media's attention more but either their mouths are shut by money or the news are not sensational enough to pique the interest of junta.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> To be frank, I don't care what others do behind the closed doors. Unless it becomes a nuisance to neighbors.
> 
> A person doesn't become less moral if he indulges into materialistic pleasures but indeed when he do harm to someone. We have some  draconian view of morality, sharmo haya etc.
> 
> There are other things which need media's attention more but either their mouths are shut by money or the news are not sensational enough to pique the interest of junta.



EXACTLY !! 

Even I don't care as long as I as a neighbor is not hurt.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 30, 2012)

eggman said:


> They knew what they are doing, and if they decided that they'll have sex at the party, or Orgy at home, we are no one to judge them and invade their privacy.
> What was happening , was happening behind close doors and neither should we judge them because it's not affecting us in anyway and it is none of our business.





dashing.sujay said:


> ^Its also high time youth should understand the "limit".



@eggman. Agreed with most of the points. But we also have to keep in mind that *we live in a 'Family', or broadly, in a 'Society'*. We are the ones who make this Society, and put certain guidelines or philosophy of life.

We are not an isolated being. We have 'relations' in life. We (youth) are the backbone of society. We are someone's brother, someone's son, someone's father/mother. We have a whole life to live, with 'some' basic principles, which make our identity in world.
There are some things, which our society wouldn't want to have, like this 'Rave Party Culture'. There have to be a "Limit", as the @dashing.sujay said. Otherwise, a conflict between parts of society arises, which we sometimes call 'Generation Gap'. But this "Gap" sometimes gets so huge, that incidents like Manglore happen. I am nobody to judge whether it's right or wrong, or whether it's moral or immoral. But morality is a 'Self Explanatory' thing, which differs from one Society to another.

There is fine line between 'Independence' and 'Freedom'. There is difference between 'Swatantrata' and 'Swacchandata'. Such incidents invoke anger from different parts of society, for both sides. So *why this 'Anger' is there? *We have to think about it, since we are a 'Social Being'. Those young boys and girls there also belong to our Society. So by doing 'Rave Parties', they may be enjoying themselves behind 'Closed Doors', but later on in life, they might regret it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 30, 2012)

sort of clash between ultra-liberalistic 'individualistic aspirations & self-centredness' (with 'shoot-outs', individual intolerance, etc., as crimes in the individualistic cultures/societies as examples) from one half of the globe struggling to establish itself, in another half of the world where 'community culture' (with community crimes like casteist/communal agitations, dowry, etc., as examples) thrives.


----------



## Knightlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Face the fact "90% of indian population consists of youthia(yeah divide the two words)"
Thinks they are the dictator.Such kind of incidents should happen if what DigitalDude has told is true.

Even these days i think boys are the one who have become modest.Hitting everytime a male is not justified.Its the opposite sex that are crossing the limits nowadays.It is not good to beat someone.But it should be shown too that there are rules to be followed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Time to move this thread to Fight Club or merge it with the Indian culture thread.


----------

